# New Skiff Color?



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My vote is whisper grey congrats on the new boat coming up. What kinda layout you doing, and what's going to be your power for it?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the input but Im not sure how this post ended up in general fishing section. Oh well!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My vote is whisper grey congrats on the new boat coming up. What kinda layout you doing, and what's going to be your power for it?


Doing center console with a 50hp Tohatsu.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Judging by the amount of typos I'm guessing beer was involved.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Whisper gray. My preference is always lighter colors because oxidation never looks good. However, if you keep it covered and waxed, oxidation won’t be a problem.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Copahee Hound said:


> Whisper gray. My preference is always lighter colors because oxidation never looks good. However, if you keep it covered and waxed, oxidation won’t be a problem.


it will be garage kept. My concern for whisper Grey is that it will be too light like almost white. I could be wrong all I have to go by is what I see online in pictures.


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

My Skimmer is a tinman gray. I’m assuming you sold your 14.5!?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GraySkimmer said:


> My Skimmer is a tinman gray. I’m assuming you sold your 14.5!?


Yes I did.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> So I just put my deposit down on a new 16.6 Skimmer Skiff. I am having a hard time making my decision on a colr. I have 4 months to decide so I am hoping yall can help. I have nareowed it down to grey. I will have all aluminum done in matte black. I cant decide on whisper vrey or light grey. I will be doing one xolor. No two tone. My concerns are qhisper grey maybe to light and light grey maybe to dark. What are yalls thoughts on the two colors? If anyone has pics of rhe two colors let me know.


I have a BT Mosquito with a whisper gray deck and to me it's a bit darker than I thought it would be. Also assuming I got whisper gray and not some version of it. Currently doing a refurb on an older HB Waterman and going with whisper gray hull and matterhorn white on the non-skid with the gray on the trim. I saw another HB with that color and liked it. Whatever you decide show us the pics and enjoy the new ride.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Captjp said:


> I have a BT Mosquito with a whisper gray deck and to me it's a bit darker than I thought it would be. Also assuming I got whisper gray and not some version of it. Currently doing a refurb on an older HB Waterman and going with whisper gray hull and matterhorn white on the non-skid with the gray on the trim. I saw another HB with that color and liked it. Whatever you decide show us the pics and enjoy the new ride.


Thanks


----------



## Jason La Forest (Jul 2, 2019)

I love darker colors, but harder to preserve. Go light grey AND wrap it so it looks brand new when you peel it off to sell.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

What ever color the fish see when they look up.


----------



## wrinklestar (May 7, 2015)

CPurvis said:


> Judging by the amount of typos I'm guessing beer was involved.


HaHa I would agree.
I would go with the lighter color, they seem to age better, but if it is inside all the time it may not matter.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

wrinklestar said:


> HaHa I would agree.
> I would go with the lighter color, they seem to age better, but if it is inside all the time it may not matter.


Definitely stored inside.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like light blue or yellow but grey will look great


----------



## bronson (Mar 10, 2018)

all skiffs should b green w tan interior.....


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Ended up going with the Kingston on the hull with whisper interior. But I still have a little time to change my mind.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

I’d go with a darker gray. Maybe like Battleship gray.


----------

